# oil leaks



## louie 69 (Feb 20, 2017)

have a Tecumseh OHSK110 and it started blowing oil and it appears to coming around the governor shaft . is there an oil seal on the shaft on this model? If the oil breather is plugged could it increase the pressure and make the oil come out there or some other place?


----------

